# MVLL en la Casa O'Higgins



## dra.naths (Feb 16, 2007)

"Mario Vargas Llosa: La Libertad y la Vida"












*La casa. *Recibe su nombre del político y militar chileno Bernardo O’Higgins, quien pasó allí su niñez antes de viajar a Chile a luchar contra las tropas realistas y ser declarado Director Supremo luego de la Batalla de Chacabuco de 1817. A cargo de la jefatura del gobierno, O’Higgins promovería la creación de escuelas, hospitales, bibliotecas y hasta cementerios. Más tarde, volvería al Perú al verse forzado a exiliarse luego de que las provincias se levantaran en su contra, retornando a ocupar la casa que hoy lleva su nombre hasta el día de su muerte en 1842.











*O'Higgins.*











Los trabajos globales de restauración se extendieron durante veinte meses y significaron la recuperación total del inmueble. La casa tiene hoy una superficie útil cercana a los dos mil metros cuadrados construidos y ha sido dotada de los implementos modernos que la habilitan tanto para su uso académico como para museo. Antes de las obras la casa sólo disponía de 450 metros cuadrados útiles. Además, se han organizado en dos salas del inmueble una galería que recuerda la vida y obra de O'Higgins.









Foto: Flickr







































































*La Exposición.*

*La Maquina. *









Foto: Flickr










*El Escritor.*




















*Sus Apuntes.*










*Sus Libros.*



















































La exposición permanecerá abierta al público hasta el 30 de septiembre.

Lugar: Casa - Museo O'Higgins. Jirón de la Unión 557, Lima.
Horario: De lunes a domingo de 11 a.m. a 7 p.m.
*Ingreso Libre*​


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

Lindo todo, cada vez tus fotos estan mejor naths!


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

La casa ha quedado simplemente PRECIOSA! Un trabajo de muy buen gusto, todo bien hecho!!!! 

Y la expo sobre Vargas Llosa también está muy buena! Me gustó la parte dedicada a las carátulas gigantes de sus obras y las salas temáticas de algunas de sus novelas más emblemáticas.

 Gracias por las fotos! Falta foto del hipopótamo =P


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Chéveres tus fotos, Naths! Han hecho un excelente trabajo de restauración. Quisiera haber pasado más tiempo en la casa y analizado la expo de forma más profunda, pero bueh...el sol se ocultaba. Ya será en otra ocasión.


----------



## dra.naths (Feb 16, 2007)

Gracias chicos por sus comentarios. 
faltan un montón de fotos de la casa, los 14 ambientes dispuestos para la muestra están excelentes.. pero no todo debe ser mostrado.. es mejor ir que verlo por foto. 




J Block said:


> Quisiera haber pasado más tiempo en la casa y analizado la expo de forma más profunda, pero bueh...*el sol se ocultaba.* Ya será en otra ocasión.


Sip, ese día fue demasiado rápido.. 

el sol no brillará ya nunca más.. te echo de menos..


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

dra.naths said:


> Sip, ese día fue demasiado rápido..
> 
> el sol no brillará ya nunca más.. te echo de menos..


Cómo pudiera hacerte ver que eres mi mar...


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

La restauraciòn ha quedado Ok, sin duda esta mejor que la vez pasada cuando la visitè, me gusta el color de la fachada, si tooodas las fachadas del Jiròn de La Uniòn fueran asì de sobrias ... serìa genial, ojalà poco a poco se de. La expo se ve nteresante, tendrè que darme una vuelta de nuevo por la Casa O’Higgins. Salu2 Dra. Naths :colgate:


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Por lo visto la Casa Georgette se tuvo que mudar de ahí...jajaja.


----------



## dra.naths (Feb 16, 2007)

Inkandrew9 said:


> La expo se ve nteresante, tendrè que darme una vuelta de nuevo por la Casa O’Higgins.


La expo ESTA interesantisima! muy completa! de hecho que tienes que ir! está hasta el 30.09.08



J Block said:


> Cómo pudiera hacerte ver que eres mi mar...


ya sabes... mi corazón es diferente a los demás :hug:


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Me encanta este thread.

De lo que hablamos por msn Nath te puedo decir que no se... este thread está bien acà proque muestra arquitectura, podrìa estar en el Jirón porque su esencia lo hace un tema social que se ajusta a lo que se deberìa postear ahì... incluso en notas de restauraciones de Lima en Perú construye porque esta casa ha quedado excelente.

Pero lo dejo acà porque me parece genial.


----------



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)

Que bella esa casa, me encanto desde la fachada. Como no la habian mostrado antes?


----------



## xever_7 (Jan 13, 2008)

Aleluya!!!!!! a quien debo agradecer por el primer color sobrio de una fachada en el centro histórico :lol: 
Ha quedado muy bien, el cambio fue total, tanto en el interior como en el exterior hace poco la visité aunque no entré a la exposición y está de verdad para :applause: Ojalá sigan restaurando más casas y casonas de esta forma y lo mejor de todo promoviendo la cultura y el arte.


----------



## CHIMUCHIK (May 23, 2007)

Bonita la casa, lindas fotos!


----------



## Darko_265 (Jul 31, 2007)

Que fotos tan Bonitas Nathy

Se muy bien... recuerdo la ultima vez que intente entrar en mayo pero justo ese dia me gano la tia Bachelet


----------



## Darko_265 (Jul 31, 2007)

edit... doble post

crei q esto ya no pasaba... hno:


----------



## Amaru (Jul 7, 2007)

Wow que intersante, que hermosos ambientes, espero poder visitarlo pronto.


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Excelente thread! Qué bonita casa!


----------



## miguel16 (Mar 10, 2006)

BUeeenas fotoss NAths!! la casa de ve bienn...

esa escalera y el segundo piso me hacen recordar en algo al interior de la muni de lima!


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Tras la restauración, esta casa ha quedado ESPLÉNDIDA. ¿Es la misma donde había un avión en el patio frontal? Naths, gracias por el thread y por las fotos, están súper lindas y magníficamente tomadas! Me parece excelente que se le dé un homenaje así (y en vida) a Mario Vargas Llosa, qué gran escritor. Espero que se siga de similar manera con tantos otros grandes escritores que tiene el Perú. Abuuu, claro, mejor ir que ver la expo en foto, pero no puedo ir ahorita, pe...  Así que aprecio muchísimo más tu thread, Nathy, que el resto de los foristas. :yes:

¡Saludos! :cheers2:


----------



## dra.naths (Feb 16, 2007)

jeje gracias Canelita... pero creo que estas confundiendo la Casa O'Higgins con el Club Aeronautico.. ambas están en Jirón de la Unión... pero lo de la FAP está en la otra cuadra creo  un beso! :hug:


----------

